# Outlook 2003, Mails automatisch beantworten



## dartox (31. Dezember 2004)

Hi,

ich fahr in Urlaub, und möchte nun mein Outlookprogramm so einstellen, dass jede Mail die ich bekomme, automatisch mit nem gewissen Text beantwortet wird.

Wie kann ich dass Regeln? Also ich hab dass mal mit den Regeln versucht, aber da kann ich nur mit einer Vorlage mit der Endung .oft antworten. Wenn ich aber eine Email speicher, unter "Dokumentvorlage" dann hat diese die Endung .dot.

Wisst ihr wie man da ran geht?

Vielen Dank im Voraus.

MfG dartox


----------



## josDesign (20. April 2005)

Bei welchem Anbieter hast du die Mailadresse.

Bei vielen Anbietern kannst du am WEB-Frontend (Webmail) einen Automatischen Beanworter aktivieren, der auf alle einkommenden Mails deinen ausgewählten Text schickt.

Da brauchst du deinen PC nicht laufen lassen. Ist ja unnötiger Stromverbrauch.

Bei GMX gibt es dieses kostenlose Feature!
Bei kostenpflichtigen Mail-Servern sollte das sowieso inkludiert sein!


LieGrü
jos


----------



## ParadiseCity (20. April 2005)

Funktioniert mit dem Abwesenheitsassisten:
Extras -> *Abwesenheits-Assistent...*

"Ich bin zur Zeit nicht im Hause" aktivieren; Text eingeben -> OK


----------

